# Difference between SRAM chains 1050, 1070, 1090, 1090R



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the differences between the above chains beyond the 1070 is silver/grey vs. 1090/1090R all silver and the 1090R has slotted outer plates?

Is there any difference in the performance or life of these chains? Also, I can not find any info on the 1050 chain. There is a seller on ebay listing a combo of a 1070 cassette with a 1050 chain. The SRAM site does not even mention a 1050 chain. What is the deal with the 1050 chain?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

edit: nevermind


----------

